
Show HN: rqlite v3.4.1 – replicating SQLite via Raft consensus - otoolep
https://github.com/rqlite/rqlite/releases/tag/v3.4.1
======
stephenr
This sounds great until you realise that it's really just an sql-as-json-via-
http database, that happens to use SQLite in the background.

You can't just point an existing SQLite using app/library at this and it will
work.

